# [Recruitment] The Ultimate Dungeon



## Camelot (Mar 14, 2009)

This is a 4th edition D&D game for 4 to 6 players.  You don't make a background.  You don't roleplay (much).  In fact, you don't even make your own character.  Your character will be randomly generated, from all races and classes, and everything about your character will be random too, even randomly rolled stats (don't worry, you won't end up with a wizard with Int 8 and Str 18, I make sure the character is at least playable).  You wake up in a dungeon (that kind of looks like a castle) with amnesia, unable to remember who you are, where you are, or who these strange people you're with are.

This game is not for the hardcore roleplayers, as having amnesia tends to put a dent in the whole personality thing.  As you journey through this ultimate dungeon, you might discover what exactly is going on, but first you need to survive!

Like I said, I randomly generate your character, so just post if you are interested and I will give you a character soon after.  Right now, I'm not using the Player's Handbook 2, but when it comes out I sure will (if you die, you get a new random character!).


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 14, 2009)

What levels are we talking about? Also, race, class, attributes are random. Are feats, powers, equipment and all the rest random too?
(btw the PH2 will be out in only a few days, so you'll likely be on time to use it anyway...)


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 14, 2009)

Go ahead and count me in on this. I have to say I'm intensely looking forward to the avenger, but if you don't want to wait for the PHB2 before generating my character, no worries. I'm looking forward to this; should be fun!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 14, 2009)

Sounds like an original idea, and i've been looking for a 4e game, so i'd love to try this out.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 14, 2009)

This campaign spans levels 1 - 30 (it's my style to be complete, none of those short "mega-adventures" or whatnot).  Yes, your race, class, abilities, feats, trained skills, powers, gender, height, weight, even your character's name is random.  Everything!  But as I said, I won't give you a stupid character, like a melee fighter without a melee weapon, or a wizard without an implement, or an archer ranger with only melee powers.  Your character will make sense.  Except the race/class combination might be unfortunate (but at least you'll get to say you've played a minotaur wizard, or something of the like).

So, I will generate two characters for Sessadore and Atanatotatos (mind if I call you Atan or something?  =D).

Oh, also, I'll make sure that the team has covered all the roles.  I get squirmy when the group isn't complete.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 14, 2009)

And a third for Osis!


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 14, 2009)

This has the potential to be enormously entertaining - count me in!


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 14, 2009)

Everybody does level 1 games 
Oh well I find the idea neat anyway. I'm really looking forward to trying a PHB2 race/class, but if it's random, it's random, right? Count me in! (and shorten my nick however you like, everyone does! )
When are you aiming to start?


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, if I might make a suggestion, waiting for the PHB2 at least for whoever gets the controller would probably be better. It's not very random when wizard is the only choice 

Also ... I'm just gonna be blunt here. Are you really expecting to get to level 30 in a play-by-post game? That's going to take, like ... years. We'll have 6th edition by the time we hit level 30  Not that there's anything wrong with aiming for a long campaign - that's totally cool, and I'd love to be part of it. Just making sure you know the kind of time you're talking about. Don't expect to have all the same players when you get to the end


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's another question: are we going to get our stats before we start, in order to familiarize ourselves with ourselves? Or is it going to be "You wake up in a room with these other people; here are your stats; GO!"? I don't think I mind either way (with the pace of PbP we could familiarize ourselves with our stats even if you did the latter version ), just curious.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 14, 2009)

Well maybe he wants to level us up after every encounter ^_^ That way yeah, we might get to 30th if we keep going...


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 14, 2009)

Atanatotatos said:


> Well maybe he wants to level us up after every encounter ^_^ That way yeah, we might get to 30th if we keep going...



I cannot express how awesome that would be  

I've never been able to play 4e above level 5 (barring the Monster Mash ), so some high level play in the near future would be uber cool. That said, any 4e in the near future would also be uber cool 

P.S. Bah, I'm a smiley-holic


----------



## Camelot (Mar 14, 2009)

Okay, Nerdytenor, you are counted in, and the count is at four!

I'm aiming to start after I get the PHB2, since like Sessadore said, only having the wizard as the controller option is predictable.  Since we know the races and classes from it, though, I can tell everyone their character beforehand, but I want to make sure our group is complete when I do that.

Yes, you wake up in a room with strange people, but can familiarize yourself with your character and group before going into the next room, for this one is empty besides the PCs.

I can just imagine a campaign where you battle only solo monsters and NPCs.  Awesome.

Yes, I realize that 30 is aiming high, but my philosophy is that its better to aim high and not reach it than to plan for less and regret it.  And who knows, maybe we will be playing for years!  Also, you never know what could happen in the Ultimate Dungeon.  I'll leave it at that.

I want to apologize now if you get a character you don't like.  Just don't purposfully kill them.  =)

Smileys rock, and go hand in hand with D&D.  XP is experience points, but also a smiley scrunching its eyes and sticking out its tongue.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 15, 2009)

No, no suicides... it's a challenge, after all. I don't care much if it is optimal or not, I only hope I get a combination I haven't played, if not a new one.
I suppose after first level we'll get to decide the advancement/retraining? 
I do hope this game lasts for years  However, in this kind of game some kind of faster level advancement is advisable anyway IMO, to keep the action varied.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 15, 2009)

Everything sounds good so far. There's no class or race i have no intrest in ever trying out so i'm not worried about not liking my character. 

I prefer a male, but sence it's not going to be much on the roleplay side i guess doesn't really matter too much.

Looking forward to starting!


----------



## Camelot (Mar 15, 2009)

Of course, after you get your character, you can choose its feats, powers, and such, and even retrain things you don't like!  I think the game might move faster than a normal PBP game, because it has so little roleplaying in it, but that might not affect it, I don't know.

Still waiting to see if more players decide to join.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm game.  I always did enjoy a nice game of chaos.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice to have you on board!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 15, 2009)

As you told me Camelot I'm here and ready for my random PC allotment heh... count me in as well !


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh hey rathan,so did you manage to make a character for L4W?

Wow, we're six already! This got filled fast!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 15, 2009)

I didn't bother with the L4W making yet... I just haven't had the mental floon to sit down and fill in blanks on a stat block that large yet LOL.. I might get around to it sometime soonish heh


----------



## Camelot (Mar 15, 2009)

Okay, we're ready to start as soon as the PHB2 comes out!

But I now have each of your characters (race and class), so here you go (to prepare yourself mentally):

Atanatotatos: Deva rogue (striker)
Lord Sessadore: Eladrin druid (controller)
Sir Osis of Liver: Minotaur ranger (striker)
Nerdytenor: Elf fighter (defender)
Redclaw: Githyanki barbarian (striker)
Rathan: Tiefling shaman (leader)

Well, some very interesting combos indeed!  I'll get you the specifics when the PHB2 comes out.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 15, 2009)

Uhm, a Deva Rogue! Well... I don't know much about devas, aside from the fact that they don't seem roguish at all!  Well, this is going to be fun...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 15, 2009)

Wow thats quite the group, i think we should be able to grind a lot of stuff to mulch.

I'm very happy with the race/class i ended up with. I think it will be fun to play.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 15, 2009)

Heh. When I looked at the list the Minotaur ranger stood out as the most mechanically synergic combination... then I thought... what if it specialized in _archery_??


----------



## Rathan (Mar 15, 2009)

As I'm pretty new to 4E... I've not heard of the shaman class.. can anyone give me a little background info on it?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 15, 2009)

Atanatotatos said:


> Heh. When I looked at the list the Minotaur ranger stood out as the most mechanically synergic combination... then I thought... what if it specialized in _archery_??




i think the major odd balls are the tiefling shaman, and the githyanki barbarian.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 15, 2009)

Rathan said:


> As I'm pretty new to 4E... I've not heard of the shaman class.. can anyone give me a little background info on it?




Shamans powers are based on different types of nature spirits.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 15, 2009)

Sir Osis of Liver said:


> i think the major odd balls are the tiefling shaman, and the githyanki barbarian.




Uhmm... from the reviews I've read, I think the Deva is a +2 Int/Wis race that lives in a constant cycle of reincarnation (more or less an Aasimar i think) ... I don't know if it is the mechanics or the flavor that is less roguish


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 15, 2009)

Sweet - I like the look of the druid, and I've never played an eladrin or a controller. (Well, OK, I played the first encounter in KotS as a wizard, and then that game died. I don't count that.) Win-win!


Atanatotatos said:


> Uhmm... from the reviews I've read, I think the Deva is a +2 Int/Wis race that lives in a constant cycle of reincarnation (more or less an Aasimar i think) ... I don't know if it is the mechanics or the flavor that is less roguish



They do get an encounter racial ability to add 1d6 to a roll, which is pretty awesome. There's a feat to increase it to +1d8 as well. I do believe they are the 4e incarnation of the Aasimar, though, haha.


Rathan said:


> As I'm pretty new to 4E... I've not heard of the shaman class.. can anyone give me a little background info on it?



What Sir Osis said. Here's a short review of them, if you want something a little more substantial. They sound pretty cool to me as well.


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 15, 2009)

Well dang! Looks like I am a little late to the party.

Please consider me 1st in line as an alt if you need one. I think the random idea is actually kinda cool!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah ... there's a reason I posted my interest the minute I saw it  

It took 6 hours to get 6 players for this, and it's unconventional, to boot. I think it's safe to say that if anyone wants to run a 4e game and get players, come to ENWorld


----------



## Rathan (Mar 15, 2009)

the tiefling shaman doesn't sound THAT far fetched as the little article Lord Sessadore posted mentioned that the spirits that a character channels can really be anything from it's background and sense we aren't going to have backgrounds.. the next best thing I could say is that I channel spirits of infernal beings as I will be playing a tiefling and all heh


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2009)

hero4hire said:


> Well dang! Looks like I am a little late to the party.
> 
> Please consider me 1st in line as an alt if you need one. I think the random idea is actually kinda cool!




I second that feeling. I lost the chance as well!


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 15, 2009)

I think I can have fun with the Githyanki barbarian.  Telekinetic Leap should be fun with some of the charging powers.


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 15, 2009)

Elven warrior, eh? Well, the re-roll power could be key, stats depending.

Say, are we allowed to use Martial Power stuff?


----------



## Camelot (Mar 17, 2009)

Yes, you can use anything from any official published D&D 4e source, even online ones.  Of course, that's after you get your random character.

I hope you've gotten accustomed to the ideas of your characters!  I don't have the PHB2 yet, but I will have it later today, and start making your characters.  They will be posted here when I'm finished, and then I'll link to the game thread.


----------



## Keia (Mar 17, 2009)

I'd be interested to be included as well, as an alternate as it seems you are full up.  This is a great idea and a wonderful opportunity to play a class/race that as a player you usually wouldn't play.

Keia


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 17, 2009)

So how are those characters coming? I'm dying to find out what we've got to work with


----------



## Camelot (Mar 17, 2009)

GRAH!  I went to the bookstore, but they didn't have it!  GRAH!  I'm going to work on the characters who aren't from the PHB2, but still...GRAH!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 18, 2009)

ouch... bad news for me... well I guess I will find out later rather than sooner heh


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 18, 2009)

Aw, that's sucky. But I guess we can wait, if we must


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 18, 2009)

I was going to say, those of us with the book could give you lists of powers and such for each of the classes, and feats. Then you can just do the random picking of things, and we'll fill in the numbers. 

To be completely honest, I'm mostly suggesting this because I want to see what our mystery characters will look like. I'm content to wait, if you'd rather do it yourself


----------



## SeaPainter (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd say that I'd also like to be considered as an alt... but there's already about enough of those to field a second party.  These recruitments fill up faster than a liferaft on a sinking ship.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, if you want to, you can post everything your character could possibly choose from the PBH2, and then I could do the random thing!  It's all up to you if you want to type out all that info or just wait.  I will get the book a.s.a.p.!

Sorry, Seapainter, but you are absolutely right.  There's been at least three or four additional requests!  But like I said, if anyone likes DMing and wants to steal this idea, feel free!  Then you can make it how you would like it to be (if you don't like random characters, you can make the Ultimate Dungeon be this mountain that nobodys ever come back from, or you can start on a higher level if you like that!).


----------



## Rathan (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm just itching to get back into PbP'ing again.. I have 3 games or so that I've been accepted for yet none of them have started.... including L4W.... so yea... I'm just chomping at the bit to get my chara and get started.. but not in so much of a rush as to take some of the fun of creating our random chara's from camelot!!


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 19, 2009)

Well, on second thought, I think I'll just wait. I have enough other stuff I need to do that I shouldn't spend the time building that list  Let's just hope you get the book soon, Camelot! It's a gooder


----------



## covaithe (Mar 19, 2009)

Hey, Camelot, a question.  I'm not really throwing my hat in the ring, since a) you seem to have plenty of interest, and b) I'm overcommitted already, D&D-wise, but I'm curious about this Ultimate Dungeon of yours.  The way you're capitalizing it and whatnot makes me think that this is a published product that I should know about, but google comes up dry.  Is it a published product, and I'm just having weak google-fu, or is this your own creation?  Feel free to email or pm me if you don't want your players to know your sources.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 19, 2009)

No, this is completely homebrew.  I just wanted it to carry more importance.  =)


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 19, 2009)

Also volunteering for the full second party of alternates! hehehe

This sounds like a fun game to be apart of.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, Ata, the sages at Wizard agree with you.  The new article on Party Building provides a system for analyzing race-class optimization (all pretty much common sense), that suggests our party consists of 4 "standard" combinations (meaning there is a boost to a secondary ability score), one "advantaged" (a boost to the primary ability score--minotaur ranger), and one "disadvantaged" (both boosts to a tertiary or unimportant ability score--your deva rogue).  

On the other hand, I'm thinking of converting my githyanki barbarian from standard to disadvantaged by making him Thaneborn (making Cha the secondary stat, rather than Con).  It's all part of the challenge for the game, right?  The bigger the obstacle the greater the victory.


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 20, 2009)

Heh. Yea, a Deva rogue sucks horribly . But how red put it, it's part of the challenge, right? Now I'm really curious to see what kind of rogue it will be, ranged or more melee oriented. Probably the latter would be best because of Piercing strike. Hope it's not brutal though


----------



## Camelot (Mar 20, 2009)

I GOT THE PLAYER'S HANDBOOK 2!  I'm probably more excited than is healthy...but in a matter of time (hopefully by tonight, at least in my time zone) I'll have all your character's created and posted here.  Is there any way to post a character more easily than typing everything out?


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmmm ... no easier way that I know of.  What you could do, though, is give us our ability scores, skills trained, feats, and powers, and we could fill in the numbers. Assuming everyone else agrees. I definitely wouldn't mind doing that to help out - helps me get familiar with the character.

I forget, are we getting random equipment too? Or are you just going to assign equipment that makes sense? I'm guessing that, with the nature of the rest of the character generation, we don't get to pick our equipment, haha.


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 20, 2009)

Also, I'd be happy to turn any set of numbers into a character sheet using the D&D insider character generator (I have a subscription to the service at the moment). PHB 2 is not fully supported yet in the character generator, but it will be next week if I am not mistaken.

- nt


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm good with that plan, too.  The sooner I get to see the character the sooner I can start planning strategy, and developing a fun background.


----------



## CaBaNa (Mar 21, 2009)

Have fun everyone, I'll be reading along! 

I'm curious to see how everyone does.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 21, 2009)

Making random characters took longer than I thought.  Sorry to all for my delay, but at last, your characters are here (in no particular order)!  I'm typing up the basic stats, and you can fill out your own personal complete character sheets.  Also, if you have any questions about your character (for example, if there is a power from a book you do not own) I will be glad to answer them all.

Sekoqa, the Deva Rogue (Atanatotatos)
[sblock]
Level 1, 0 XP
Size Medium, Age 15, Gender Male, Height 6' 2'', Weight 259 lb., Unaligned
Strength 12 (+1)          Dexterity 13 (+1)        Wisdom 13 (+1)
Constitution 11 (+0)      Intelligence 11 (+0)     Charisma 13 (+1)
Race Features:
Astral Majesty
Astral Resistance
Immortal Origin
Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes
Class Features:
First Strike
Artful Dodger
Rogue Weapon Talent
Sneak Attack
Trained Skills:
Acrobatics, Dungeoneering, Insight, Perception, Stealth, Thievery
Languages:
Common, Draconic, Goblin
Powers:
At-Will:
Deft Strike
Piercing Strike
Encounter:
Memory of a Thousand Lifetimes
Positioning Strike
Daily:
Blinding Barrage
Feats:
Quick Draw
Equipment:
Shurikens (5), Leather armor, backpack, bedroll, flint and steel, belt pouch, trail rations (10 days), hempen rope (50 feet), sundrod (1), waterskin, chain (10 feet), thieves' tools, 11 gp
[/sblock]
Wil, the Eladrin Druid (Lord Sessadore)
[sblock]
Level 1, 0 XP
Size Medium, Age 20, Gender Male, Height 6', Weight 132 lb., Unaligned
Strength 9 (-1)          Dexterity 15 (+2)      Wisdom 16 (+3)
Constitution 16 (+3)   Intelligence 13 (+1)   Charisma 13 (+1)
Race Features:
Eladrin Education
Eladrin Weapon Proficiency
Eladrin Will
Fey Origin
Trance
Fey Step
Class Features:
Balance of Nature
Primal Guardian
Ritual Casting
Wild Shape
Multiclass Rogue
Trained Skills:
Dungeoneering, Heal, Insight, Intimidate, Nature, Perception
Languages:
Common, Elven
Powers:
At-Will:
Wild Shape
Savage Rend
Storm Spike
Call of the Beast
Encounter:
Fey Step
Twisting Vines
Daily:
Faerie Fire
Feats:
Ritual Caster
Sly Dodge
Rituals:
Animal Messenger
Create Campsite
Equipment:
Quarterstaff, hide armor, ritual book, backpack, bedroll, belt pouch, trail rations (10 days), everburning torch, waterskin, rare herbs (7)
[/sblock]
Nyjry, the Githyanki Barbarian (Redclaw)
[sblock]
Level 1, 0 XP
Size Medium, Age 15, Gender Female, Height 6' 4'', Weight 190 lb., Unaligned
Strength 15 (+2)       Dexterity 7 (-2)         Wisdom 8 (-1)
Constitution 14 (+2)   Intelligence 13 (+1)   Charisma 14 (+2)
Race Features:
Dagger Sense
Githyanki Willpower
Telekinetic Leap
Class Features:
Barbarian Agility
Thaneborn Triumph
Rage Strike
Rampage
Multiclass Bard
Trained Skills:
Athletics, Bluff, Endurance, Intimidate
Languages:
Common, Deep Speech
Powers:
At-Will:
Devastating Strike
Howling Strike
Encounter:
Telekinetic Leap
Roar of Triumph
Great Cleave
Daily:
Rage Drake's Frenzy
Majestic Word
Feats:
Bardic Dilettante
Equipment:
Greataxe, hide armor, lute, backpack, bedroll, belt pouch, trail rations (10 days), waterskin, climber's kit (1), 17 gp
[/sblock]
Sek, the Tiefling Shaman (Rathan)
[sblock]
Level 1, 0 XP
Size Medium, Age 22, Gender Female, Height 6', Weight 143 lb., Unaligned
Strength 14 (+2)     Dexterity 12 (+1)      Wisdom 17 (+3)
Constitution 17 (3)   Intelligence 17 (+3)   Charisma 16 (+3)
Race Features:
Bloodhunt
Fire Resistance
Infernal Wrath
Class Features:
Protector Spirit
Healing Spirit
Speak with Spirits
Trained Skills:
Heal, Insight, Nature, Perception
Languages:
Common, Draconic
Powers:
At-Will:
Call Spirit Companion
Spirit's Shield
Protecting Strike
Haunting Spirits
Encounter:
Infernal Wrath
Healing Spirit
Speak with Spirits
Thunder Bear's Warning
Daily:
Spirit of the Healing Flood
Feats:
Implement Expertise (Totem)
Equipment:
Longspear, leather armor, totem, backpack, bedroll, belt pouch, journeybread (10 days), waterskin, 6 gp
[/sblock]
Xuxgu, the Minotaur Ranger (Sir Osis of Liver)
[sblock]
Level 1, 0 XP
Size Medium, Age 24, Gender Male, Height 7' 4'', Weight 323 lb., Unaligned
Strength 19 (+4)        Dexterity 13 (+1)    Wisdom 12 (+1)
Constitution 12 (+1)    Intelligence 9 (-1)   Charisma 10 (+0)
Race Features:
Ferocity
Oversized
Goring Charge
Class Features:
Two-Blade Fighting Style
Hunter's Quarry
Prime Shot
Trained Skills:
Acrobatics, Athletics, Endurance, Nature, Stealth
Languages:
Common, Goblin
Powers:
At-Will:
Careful Attack
Hit and Run
Encounter:
Goring Charge
Fox's Cunning
Daily:
Off-Hand Parry
Feats:
Toughness
Hunter's Aim
Equipment:
Battleaxes (2), hide armor, backpack, bedroll, belt pouch, trail rations (10 days), waterskin, climber's kit (1), 29 gp
[/sblock]
Buna, the Elf Fighter (Nerdytenor)
[sblock]
Level 1, 0 XP
Size Medium, Age 15, Gender Female, Height 5' 9'', Weight 152 lb., Unaligned
Strength 16 (+3)        Dexterity 16 (+3)    Wisdom 14 (+2)
Constitution 12 (+1)    Intelligence 7 (-2)   Charisma 9 (-1)
Race Features:
Elven Weapon Proficiency
Fey Origin
Group Awareness
Wild Step
Elven Accuracy
Class Features:
Combat Challenge
Combat Superiority
Tempest Technique
Trained Skills:
Athletics, Endurance, Heal
Languages:
Common, Elven
Powers:
At-Will:
Dual Strike
Footwork Lure
Encounter:
Elven Accuracy
Spinning Sweep
Daily:
Tempest Dance
Feats:
Two-Weapon Defense
Durable
Equipment:
Scourges (2), hide armor, backpack, bedroll, belt pouch, trail rations (10 days), sunrod (1), waterskin, climber's kit (1), tent, 39 gp
[/sblock]
Okay, that should be it!  If there's anything I forgot, let me know!  I'll (hopefully) soon post the links to the game and OOC thread.  Thanks for playing!  Hope you like your characters (or at least can deal with it)!


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the work.  I don't mean this as a complaint as much as a question, but is there a reason you decided to actually roll the stats, rather than randomly assign the 22 points for the point buy?  I like the idea of the arbitrary abilities (not all barbarians are super strong or tough, for example.  You might actually find an intelligent one in the mix), but to have such a big disparity in ability in the group seems unfortunate.

Otherwise, I'm really looking forward to seeing how Nyjry plays.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 21, 2009)

"Chaos is a funny thing.  For example, pick a number from one to twenty.  If I told you I would give you that many gold coins, you'd pick twenty, right?  Well, of course.  Now what if I said I would randomly give you a number of coins from one to twenty, and you got one.  You'd be upset, am I right?  That's chaos for you.  The trick is to make due with what you've got."

I just made that up right now, but the reason for all the randomness isn't merely my crazy whim (anymore; I've created a decent storyline now).  Chaos rules this dungeon, and you must find out why you have been either blessed with amazing abilities or cursed with a meager character.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 22, 2009)

Allright, I'm intrigued.  That isn't to say that I won't get frustrated with my ineffectiveness later on, or that I don't feel bad for Ata, who really wound up on the short end of the character gene pool all around, but I'm interested to find out the reason behind it all.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 22, 2009)

I do apologize for any lameness in characters.  If you think your character has no chance, don't _try_ to kill yourself, but don't get attached either.  If you die, you will get another character, so it's not too much of a worry.  However, if you die at a higher level, everything about your character will be random again, so that could be a downer.


----------



## Lord Sessadore (Mar 22, 2009)

Hmm, this will definitely be interesting ... I do feel sorry for Ata, but I'm very interested to see how Sekoqa does. I guess we'll see just how much ability scores affect 4e, eh?

Anyway, here's what Wil looks like. Should be fun! Let me know if you find any mistakes 

[sblock=Wil]
	
	



```
[FONT=Verdana][B][SIZE=3][COLOR="DarkOliveGreen"]Wil[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/B]Eladrin Druid 1
Alignment: Unaligned
Languages: Common, Elven
Vision: Low-light

[B]Ability Scores:[/B]
Str 	9  (-1)
Con 	16 (+3)
Dex 	15 (+2)
Int 	13 (+1)
Wis 	16 (+3)
Cha 	13 (+1)

[B]Combat[/B]:
[B]Init:[/B] +2
[B]Pass Percep[/B]:	18	[B]Pass Insight[/B]:	18

[B]HP[/B]:		28 	[B]Surges/day[/B]:	10 
[B]Bloodied[/B]:	14 	[B]Surge Value[/B]:	7
  
[B]AC[/B]	16 (+3 hide, +3 Con)
[B]Fort[/B]	13 (+3 Con) 
[B]Ref[/B]	13 (+2 Dex, +1 class)
[B]Will[/B]	15 (+3 Wis, +1 class, +1 race)

Speed 6

Action points: 1

[B]Basic Attacks:[/B]
Melee: quarterstaff: +1 vs. AC, 1d8-1 damage
Melee: savage rend: +3 vs. Reflex, 1d8+3 damage and slide target 1.
Ranged: N/A

[B]Attack Powers:[/B]
[B][COLOR=Green]Savage Rend[/COLOR] * Beast Form, Implement, Primal
Standard Action; Melee[/B] touch; [B]Target:[/B] One creature
[B]Attack:[/B] +3 vs. Reflex
[B]Hit:[/B] 1d8+3 damage, and slide target 1 square.
[B]Special:[/B] This power can be used as a melee basic attack.

[B][COLOR=Green]Storm Spike[/COLOR] * Implement, Lightning, Primal
Standard Action; Ranged[/B] 10; [B]Target:[/B] One creature
[B]Attack:[/B] +3 vs. Reflex
[B]Hit:[/B] 1d8+3 lightning damage. If target doesn't move at least 2
squares on its next turn, it takes 3 lighning damage.

[B][COLOR=Green]Call of the Beast[/COLOR] * Charm, Implement, Primal, Psychic
Standard Action; Area[/B] burst 1 within 10; [B]Target:[/B] Each creature in burst
[B]Attack:[/B] +3 vs. Will
[B]Hit:[/B] Target can't gain combat advantage until end of Wil's next
turn. On its next turn, the target takes 8 psychic damage when
it makes any attack that doesn't include Wil's ally nearest to
it as a target.

[B][COLOR=Red]Twisting Vines[/COLOR] * Implement, Primal
Standard Action; Area[/B] bust 1 within 10; [B]Target:[/B] Each creature in burst
[B]Attack:[/B] +3 vs. Reflex
[B]Hit:[/B] 1d8+3 damage, and each square adjacent to target is 
difficult terrain until end of Wil's next turn.

[B][COLOR=DimGray]Faerie Fire[/COLOR] * Implement, Primal, Radiant
Standard Action; Area[/B] burst 1 within 10; [B]Target:[/B] Each creature in burst
[B]Attack:[/B] +3 vs. Will
[B]Hit:[/B] The target is slowed and grants combat advantage (save 
ends both).
    [B]Aftereffect:[/B] 3d6+3 radiant damage, and the target grants 
    combat advantage until the end of Wil's next turn.
[B]Miss:[/B] 1d6+3 radiant damage, and the target grants combat 
advantage until the end of Wil's next turn.

[B]Class Features and Utility Powers:[/B]
[B][COLOR=Green]Wild Shape[/COLOR] * Polymorph, Primal
Minor Action (special); Personal[/B]
[B]Effect:[/B] Change from humanoid form to beast form or vice versa. 
When changing from beast to humanoid, shift 1 square. While in
beast form, can't use attack, utility, or feat powers that lack
the beast form keyword, though Wil can sustain such powers.
    Choose a specific form whenever wild shape is used to 
change into beast form. The beast form is Wil's size, resembles
a natural or fey beast, and normally doesn't change game
statistics or movement modes. Equipment becomes part of the
beast form, but anything held is dropped, except for
implements. Wil continues to gain benefits of equipment worn.
    Can use the properties and powers of implements and magic
items you wear, but not the properties or powers of weapons or
the powers of wondrous items. While equipment is part of the
beast form, it cannot be removed, and anything in a container
that is part of the beast form is inaccessible.
[B]Special:[/B] this power is usable only once per round.
[B]
[COLOR=Red]Fey Step[/COLOR] * Teleportation
Move Action
Effect:[/B] Teleport up to 5 squares.

[B][COLOR=Red]Sly Dodge trick[/COLOR][/B]
Add +1 to AC against an opportunity attack.

[B]Racial Features:[/B]
Eladrin Education (Dungeoneering)
Eladrin Weapon Proficiency (longsword prof)
Eladrin Will (+1 Will, +5 saves vs. charm)
Fey Origin
Trance
Fey Step

[B]Class Features:[/B]
Balance of Nature
Primal Aspect (guardian)
Ritual Casting
Wild Shape

[B]Feats[/B]:
Ritual Caster
Sly Dodge [multiclass Rogue]

[B]Skills[/B]:
Acrobatics:	+1 (+2 Dex, -1 hide)
Arcana:		+3 (+1 Int, +2 race)
Athletics:	-2 (-1 Str, -1 hide)
Bluff:		+1 (+1 Cha)
Diplomacy:	+1 (+1 Cha)
Dungeoneering:	+8 (+3 Wis, +5 trained)
Endurance:	+2 (+3 Con, -1 hide)
Heal:		+8 (+3 Wis, +5 trained)
History:		+3 (+1 Int, +2 race)
Insight:		+8 (+3 Wis, +5 trained)
Intimidate:	+6 (+1 Cha, +5 trained)
Nature:		+8 (+3 Wis, +5 trained)
Perception:	+8 (+3 Wis, +5 trained)
Religion:		+1 (+1 Int)
Stealth:		+1 (+2 Dex, -1 hide)
Streetwise:	+1 (+1 Cha)
Thievery:	+1 (+2 Dex, -1 hide)

[B]Ritual Book[/B]: (2/128 pages used)
Animal Messenger (lvl 1)
Create Campsite (lvl 1)

[B]Equipment[/B]: 
[U]Item			Weight (lbs)	Cost (gp)[/U]
Quarterstaff		4		5
Hide armour		25		30
Ritual book		3		50
Backpack		2		2
    bedroll		5		.1
    trail rations (10 days)	10		5
    everburning torch	1		50
    waterskin 		4		1
    rare herbs (7)		-		7
[U]Belt pouch		.5		1	[/U]
	Total Weight:	54.5 lbs

Money: 0gp, 0sp, 0cp[/FONT]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 22, 2009)

Deva rogue; 
Strength 12 (+1) Dexterity 13 (+1) Wisdom 13 (+1)
Constitution 11 (+0) Intelligence 11 (+0) Charisma 13 (+1)

This is unplayable.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 22, 2009)

Well...I hope you enjoy a good challenge.

I do think I warned all that there will be no kind-heartedness from the DM in this game.  This is chaos, where some are unfairly powerful and others unfairly weak.  The good thing is this: if (or when) your character dies, you will be given a new one, possibly better.  If it is better, you will be able to hold on to it, and (theoretically) the team, as it goes along, will become comprised of only super-buffed characters.

Ata, I am really really infinitely sorry that you got stuck with the deva rogue.  If you want to quit, there were others who might accept the challenge, but I think you are definitely good enough to handle being the "unplayable" character!  And who knows, luck favors the bold...


----------



## Atanatotatos (Mar 22, 2009)

> I do think I warned all that there will be no kind-heartedness from the DM in this game.




Untrue.



> even randomly rolled stats (don't worry, you won't end up with a wizard with Int 8 and Str 18, I make sure the character is at least playable).




True.



> Deva rogue;
> Strength 12 (+1) Dexterity 13 (+1) Wisdom 13 (+1)
> Constitution 11 (+0) Intelligence 11 (+0) Charisma 13 (+1)




Unfun.

I'm out.


----------



## Camelot (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm sorry if I didn't make myself clear.  This isn't meant to be a roleplaying game as much as it is to be a number crunching experimenting game, with storyline for those who like that.  I did my best with the rolled stats to make Sekoqa playable, giving him as high as a Dex as possible, that's what I meant by "not a wizard with Str 18 and Int 8."  And personally, I don't think you need to be strong to have fun.  But I'm not going to argue, it's up to you.  If no one else wants to play Sekoqa, then we'll continue with five players, which is fine with me.


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 22, 2009)

*I'm willing to trade*

Ata, if you want (and if DM allows), I'd be willing to trade characters with you. Buna has a very decent set of stats for a fighter.

- nerdytenor


----------



## Camelot (Mar 22, 2009)

That's a good idea, if Ata still wants to play!  Thanks, nerdytenor!


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 22, 2009)

Very sporting of you, NT.  I'm still working on stating up Nyjry.  Too many elements not on the character generator yet.


----------



## Redclaw (Mar 22, 2009)

[sblock=Nyjry]
	
	



```
[FONT=Verdana][B][SIZE=3][COLOR="Orange"]Nyjry the Reaper[/COLOR][/SIZE]
[/B]Githyanki Barbarian 1
Alignment: Unaligned
Languages: Common, Deep Speach
Vision: Normal

[B]Ability Scores:[/B]
Str 	15  (+2)
Con 	14 (+2)
Dex 	7 (-2)
Int 	13 (+1)
Wis 	8 (-1)
Cha 	14 (+2)

[B]Combat[/B]:
[B]Init:[/B] +0
[B]Pass Percep[/B]:	9	[B]Pass Insight[/B]:	9

[B]HP[/B]:		29 	[B]Surges/day[/B]:	10 
[B]Bloodied[/B]:	14 	[B]Surge Value[/B]:	7
  
[B]AC[/B]	15 (+3 hide, +1 Int, +1 Class)
[B]Fort[/B]	14 (+2 Con +2 Class) 
[B]Ref[/B]	12 (+1 Int, +1 Class)
[B]Will[/B]	13 (+2 Cha, +1 race)

Speed 6

Action points: 1

[B]Basic Attacks:[/B]
Melee: Greataxe: +4 vs. AC, 1d12+2 damage
Ranged: N/A

[B]Attack Powers:[/B]
[B][COLOR=Green]Devastating Strike[/COLOR] *  Primal, Weapn
Standard Action; Melee[/B] weapon; [B]Target:[/B] One creature 
[b]Requirement:[/b] You must be wielding a two-handed weapon
[B]Attack:[/B] +4 vs. AC
[B]Hit:[/B] 1d12+1d8+2 damage.
[B]Effect:[/B] Until the start of your next turn, any attacker gains a +2 bonus to attack rolls against you.  If you are raging, attackers do not gain this bonus.

[B][COLOR=Green]Howling Strike[/COLOR] * Primal, Weapon
Standard Action; Melee[/B] Weapon; [B]Target:[/B] One creature
[b]Requirement:[/b] You must be wielding a two-handed weapon.
[B]Attack:[/B] +4 vs. AC
[B]Hit:[/B] 1d12+1d6+2 lightning damage. 
[b]Special:[/b] When charging, you can use this in place of a mba.  If you are raging, you can move 2 extra squares as part of the charge.

[B][COLOR=Red]Great Cleave[/COLOR] * Primal, Weapon
Standard Action; Close[/B] bust 1; [B]Target:[/B] Each enemy in burst you can see
[B]Attack:[/B] +4 vs. AC
[B]Hit:[/B] 1d12+2 damage, +1 damage for each enemy adjacent to you.

[B][COLOR=DimGray]Rage Drake's Frenzy[/COLOR] * Primal, Rage, Weapon
Standard Action; Melee[/B] Weapon; [B]Target:[/B] One Creature
[B]Attack:[/B] +4 vs. AC.  If the target is bloodied, you gain a +2 bonus to the attack roll.
[B]Hit:[/B] 3d12+2 damage
[B]Miss:[/B] Half damage.
[b]Effect:[/b] You enter the rage of the rage drake.  Until the rage ends, once per round when you reduce an enemy to 0 hit points, you can make a melee basic attack as a free action.

[B]Class Features and Utility Powers:[/B]
[B][COLOR=Red]Roar of Triumph[/COLOR] * Fear, Primal
Free Action; Close[/B] burst 5; 
[b]Trigger:[/b] Your attack reduces an enemy to 0 hit points.
[b]Target:[/b] Each enemy in burst
[B]Effect:[/B] Each target takes a -2 penalty to all defenses until the end of your next turn.

[b][COLOR=Red]Telekinetic Leap[/COLOR] 
Move Action; Ranged[/b] 10; [b]Target:[/b] You or one ally
Effect:[/B] The target can fly up to 5 squares.  If this power is used on an ally, that ally must remain in your line of sight at all times during this effect.

[B][COLOR=DimGray]Majestic Word[/COLOR]
Minor Action; Close[/B] burst 5; [b]Target:[/b] You or one ally in burst.
[b]Effect:[/b] The target can spend a healing surge and regain additional hit points equal to your Charisma modifier (+2).  You also slide the target 1 square.

[B]Racial Features:[/B]
Danger Sense (+2 bonus to Init.)
Githyanki Willpower: (+1 Will defense, and a +2 bonus to saving throws against charm effects)
Telekinetic Leap

[B]Class Features:[/B]
Barbarian Agility (+1 to AC and Ref when not wearing heavy armor)
Feral Might: Thaneborn Triumph (whenever you bloody an enemy, the next attack by you or an ally against that enemy gets a bonus to the attack roll equal to your Charisma modifier (+2).
Rage Strike
Rampage (once per round, when you score a critical hit with a barbarian power, you can immediately make a melee basic attack as a free action.

[B]Feats[/B]:
Bardic Dilettante (MC Bard)

[B]Skills[/B]:
Acrobatics:	-3 (-2 Dex, -1 hide)
Arcana:		+1 (+1 Int)
Athletics:	+6 (+2 Str, -1 hide, +5 trained)
Bluff:		+7 (+2 Cha, +5 trained)
Diplomacy:	+2 (+2 Cha)
Dungeoneering:	-1 (-1 Wis)
Endurance:	+6 (+2 Con, -1 hide, +5 trained)
Heal:		-1 (-1 Wis)
History:		+3 (+1 Int, +2 race)
Insight:		-1 (-1Wis)
Intimidate:	+7 (+2 Cha, +5 trained)
Nature:		-1 (-1 Wis)
Perception:	-1 (-1 Wis)
Religion:		+1 (+1 Int)
Stealth:		-3 (-2 Dex, -1 hide)
Streetwise:	+2 (+2 Cha)
Thievery:	-3 (-2 Dex, -1 hide)

[B]Equipment[/B]: 
[U]Item			Weight (lbs)	Cost (gp)[/U]
Greataxe		12		30
Hide armour		25		30
Ritual book		3		50
Lute                  2              12
Backpack		2		2
    bedroll		5		.1
    trail rations (10 days)	10		5
    waterskin 		4		1
    Climber's Kit            11             2
[U]Belt pouch		.5		1	[/U]
	Total Weight:	74.5 lbs

Money: 17gp, 0sp, 0cp[/FONT]
```
[/sblock]


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 22, 2009)

Ata has declined my offer of PC swap, so I guess I am 'stuck' with the perfectly viable elf fighter. 

Cheers,
nerdytenor


----------



## nerdytenor (Mar 22, 2009)

See attached .pdf for full character sheet. I got everything to work except I couldn't add the belt pouch, and for some reason it insists on giving me 2 sunrods instead of one. 

Cheers,
-nt

[sblock=Buna Stat Block]
Buna, Elf Fighter 1
Passive Perception 12, Passive Insight 14
AC 17, Fort 15, Reflex 14, Will 12 
HP 27/27, Bloodied 13, Surge Value 6, Surges 12/12
Speed 7, Initiative +3
Action Points: 1

Encounter Resources
Spinning Sweep
Elven Accuracy
Second Wind
Use Action Point

Daily Resources
Tempest Dance
[/sblock]

[sblock=Buna Summary]
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&DI Character Builder ======
Buna, level 1
Elf, Fighter
Fighter Talents: Tempest Technique

FINAL ABILITY SCORES
Str 16, Con 12, Dex 16, Int 7, Wis 14, Cha 9.

Starting Ability Scores
Str 16, Con 12, Dex 14, Int 7, Wis 12, Cha 9.


AC: 17 Fort: 15 Reflex: 14 Will: 12
HP: 27 Surges: 12 Surge Value: 6

TRAINED SKILLS
Heal, Endurance, Athletics.

FEATS
1: Durable

POWERS
1, At-Will: Dual Strike
1, At-Will: Footwork Lure
1, Encounter: Spinning Sweep
1, Daily: Tempest Dance

ITEMS
Scourge (2), Hide Armor, Backpack (empty), Bedroll, Rations, Trail, Sunrods (2), Waterskin, Climber's Kit, Tent
====== Created Using Wizards of the Coast D&DI Character Builder ======
[/sblock]


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 22, 2009)

Looks like i have everything i need already in your post Camelot, i'll transfer those stats to char gen to make my life easier. Looks good to me though.

Whoo hoo axe,axe,gore!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 23, 2009)

question for you camelot... are our stats adjusted for racial +'s yet or no?


----------



## Rathan (Mar 23, 2009)

Sek 
Female Tiefling Shaman 1
Size Medium 
Age 22 
Height 6'/Weight 143 lb.
Alignment: Unaligned
Languages: Common Draconic
Vision: Low-Light
Speed: 6
Action Points: 1

[sblock=Experience]
XP: 0[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]Ability Scores:
Str 	14 (+2)
Con 	17 (+3)
Dex 	12 (+1)
Int 	17 (+3)
Wis 	17 (+3)
Cha 	16 (+3)[/sblock]

[sblock=Racial/Class Features
_Race Features:_
Bloodhunt: You gain a +1 racial bonus to attack rolls
against bloodied foes.
Fire Resistance: You have resist fire 5 + one-half your
level.
Infernal Wrath: You can use infernal wrath as an
encounter power.
*Infernal Wrath* (Personal Encounter Minor Action): 
Effect: You can channel your fury to gain a +1 power bonus
to your next attack roll against an enemy that hit you since
your last turn. If your attack hits and deals damage, add
your Charisma modifier as extra damage.

_Class Features:_
Armor Proficiencies: Cloth, leather
Weapon Proficiencies: Simple melee, longspear
Implements: Totems
Bonus to Defense: +1 Fortitude, +1 Will
Hit Points at 1st Level: 12 + Constitution score
Hit Points per Level Gained: 5
Healing Surges per Day: 7 + Constitution modifier
Companion Spirit 
Healing Spirit
Speak with Spirits[/sblock]

[sblock=HP/Surges/Surge Value]
HP: 29
Surges Per Day: 10
Surge Value: 7
Bloodied: 15[/sblock]


[sblock=Init/AC/Defenses/Saves]
Initiative: +1
AC: 15
Fort: 14
Ref: 14
Will: 14
Saving Throw: +0[/sblock]

[sblock=Base Attacks]
Basic Melee: (Longspear) Attk: +4 Dmg: 1d10+2 (Reach Weapon)
Basic Melee: N/A[/sblock]

[sblock=Feats/Skills]
_*Feats:*_
Implement Expertise (Totem)

_*Skills:*_
Acrobatics:	+1 (+1 Dex)
Arcana:		+3 (+3 Int)
Athletics:	        +2 (+2 Str)
Bluff:		+5 (+3 Cha) +2 [Racial]
Diplomacy:	+3 (+3 Cha)
Dungeoneering:	+3 (+3 Wis)
Endurance:	+3 (+3 Con)
Heal:		+8 (+3 Wis) +5 [Trained]
History:		+3 (+3 Int)
Insight:		+8 (+3 Wis) +5 [Trained]
Intimidate:	+3 (+3 Cha)
Nature:		+8 (+3 Wis) +5 [Trained]
Perception:	+8 (+3 Wis) +5 [Trained]
Religion:		+3 (+3 Int)
Stealth:		+3 (+1 Dex) 2 [Racial]
Streetwise:	+3 (+3 Cha)
Thievery:	        +1 (+1 Dex)[/sblock]

[sblock=Powers and To Hits
*At-Will:*
*Call Spirit Companion:* (Conjuration, Primal) Minor Action Close Burst 20
Effect: You conjure your spirit companion in an unoccupied
square in the burst. The spirit lasts until you fall unconscious or until you dismiss it as a minor action. The spirit occupies 1 square. Enemies cannot move through its space, but allies can. When you take a move action,
you can also move the spirit a number of squares equal to your speed.
The spirit can be targeted by melee or ranged attacks, although it lacks hit points. If a single melee or ranged attack deals damage to the spirit equal to 10 the spirit disappears, and you take
damage equal to 5. Otherwise, the spirit is unaffected by the attack.

*Spirit's Shield*(Healing, Implement, Primal, Spirit)
Opportunity Action Melee spirit 1
Trigger: An enemy leaves a square adjacent to your spirit companion without shifting
Target: The triggering enemy
Attack: +4 (Wis+Feat) vs. Reflex
Hit: Wisdom modifier damage.
Effect: One ally within 5 squares of your spirit companion regains hit points equal to your Wisdom modifier.

*Protecting Strike* (Implement, Primal, Spirit)
Standard Action Melee spirit 1
Target: One creature
Attack: +4 (Wis+Feat) vs. Will
Hit: 1d8+3 damage, and each ally adjacent to your spirit companion gains temporary hit points equal to your Constitution modifier.

*Haunting Spirits* (Implement, Primal, Psychic)
Standard Action Ranged 5
Target: One creature
Attack: +4 (Wis+Feat) vs. Will
Hit: 1d6+3 psychic damage. Until the end of your next turn, the target grants combat advantage to an ally of your choice.

_*Encounter:*_
*Infernal Wrath* (Personal Encounter Minor Action): 
Effect: You can channel your fury to gain a +1 power bonus
to your next attack roll against an enemy that hit you since
your last turn. If your attack hits and deals damage, add
your Charisma modifier as extra damage.

*Healing Spirit * Encounter Special (Healing, Primal)
Minor Action Close burst 5
Target: You or one ally in burst
Effect: The target can spend a healing surge. If the target
does so, one ally adjacent to your spirit companion, other
than the target, regains 1d6 hit points.
Special: You can use this power twice per encounter, but only once per round.

*Speak with Spirits* (Primal)
Minor Action Personal
Effect: During this turn, you gain a bonus to your next skill
check equal to your Wisdom modifier.

*Thunder Bear's Warding* (Implement, Primal, Thunder)
Standard Action Ranged 5
Target: One creature
Attack: +4 (Wis+Feat) vs. Fortitude
Hit: 1d6+3 modifier thunder damage. Until the end of your next turn, you and your allies gain resistance to all damage equal to your Constitution modifier while adjacent to your spirit companion. _Protector Spirit:_ You or an ally within 5 squares of you gains temporary hit points equal to your Constitution modifier. 


*Daily:*
*Spirit of The Healing Flood* (Healing, Implement, Primal)
Standard Action Close burst 5
Target: Each enemy in burst
Attack: +4 (Wis+Feat) vs. Fortitude
Hit: 1d8+3 damage.
Miss: Half damage.
Effect: Until the end of the encounter, you and each ally in the burst gain regeneration 2 while bloodied. As a minor action, a character can end this effect on himself or herself to regain 10 hit points.[/sblock]

[sblock=Equipment/Money]
_*Equipment:*_
Longspear
Leather Armor 
Totem 
Backpack 
Bedroll 
Belt pouch 
Journeybread (10 Days) 
Waterskin 

_*Money*_
Platinum:
Gold: 6
Silver:
Copper:[/sblock]


----------



## Camelot (Mar 23, 2009)

Yes, the racial bonuses were already added in.  Thanks for typing up all your characters, guys (and gals, if applicable)!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok... character is all shored up and done if you want a look-over camelot!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 23, 2009)

ok i'm gonna try this:


----------



## Rathan (Mar 25, 2009)

hey Camelot.... haven't heard anything on this thread in a couple days... we still on for this game or no?.... what's the proverbial holdup?


----------



## Camelot (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, I was trying to see if anyone would be interested in playing Sekoqa, but it seems like no one is, so I guess we shall begin with five players.  Prepare yourselves!!


----------



## Rathan (Mar 26, 2009)

just let us know of the actual game Thread my friend and I think we're good to go!


----------



## Camelot (Mar 26, 2009)

Here it is!
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/253176-ultimate-dungeon.html#post4727736
Good luck, because honestly, even I don't know what will happen beyond that door!
Here's the OOC thread:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/253177-ooc-ultimate-dungeon.html#post4727740


----------

